# medicare accepted codes for lab test 82784



## kahakai7 (Jul 18, 2014)

Looking for ICD 9 codes Medicare will accept for- total IgG, IgA, IgM (CPT 82784)


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 18, 2014)

kahakai7 said:


> Looking for ICD 9 codes Medicare will accept for- total IgG, IgA, IgM (CPT 82784)



What did the provider document as the reason for the test?


----------



## kahakai7 (Jul 18, 2014)

*82784*

If there is a deficiency we know what to code but if it is done as a preventative we are not sure if it will be covered


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 19, 2014)

If the intent is a screening then it must be coded as a screening regardless of the findings or coverage.  If the patient is currently being treated with medications and the test is ordered due to the medications the it is coded as therapeutic drug monitoring (V58.83) with the long term drug code (V58.6- )


----------

